# Bacon Bombing...



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Vengance. While I was deployed, I started my "Name that Puppy Contest" as a remote attempt to pay forward the love and generosity for man kind displayed by the fine people here at Puff. That was an absolute blast as not only did I get to experience the joy of giving to other fellow smokers, I got to share important life events with all of you here.

Well, Friday is my Birthday and I think I'll be launching a bomb to celebrate! I'm thinking I'll be smoking an Opus shark, and packing bombs to mail out with the specific intent to take a swing back.

That's right, you thought you could bomb me and get away with it didn't you?! You thought I would just pick people at random didn't you? You thought I was just kidding when I said the glove had been thrown down huh?!

Run. Hide. Quiver in fear. Only two will be firing off, but so many people bombed me while I was gone, you'll have no idea whether it's coming to you or not!

Man I hope you really like Bacon.:attention:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This really does not sound good at all....... for anyone LOL LOL

Can't wait to see the damage this does, good luck
:bolt: :bolt: :bolt: :car: lane:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought you were mailing bacon.....


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Who does'nt love bacon! Do some damage! Illicit some carnage!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll just say I'm "confused" and leave it at that! Well I will add this:
eep: :behindsofa: :attention:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

mmmmmmmm Bacon......


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotta love pork fat!!!!! Very nice from another 5-6er!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I thought you were mailing bacon.....


Who says I'm not? Lol

...seriously though. I'm getting some freaking bacon stuff and mailing it off. Should be freaking great! lol.



piperdown said:


> mmmmmmmm Bacon......


Hahahaha, you guys rock with all of the pitures! lol.

All joking aside, I really hope you love bacon. If you have unjustly attacked me without provocation and have some sort of allergy to bacon, please provide a doctors note... lol.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I thought you were mailing bacon.....


+100
I figured he either got bacon in a bomb or was sending bacon out.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacon makes everything better.....even cigars??? Bacon wrapped cigars MMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Who says I'm not? Lol
> 
> ...seriously though. I'm getting some freaking bacon stuff and mailing it off. Should be freaking great! lol.
> 
> ...


Thick sliced please and none of that sissy canadian bacon....(no offense to our Canadian BOTL)...gotta have the fat!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

what do you consider unjust and without provocation?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the proper humidity level for storing bacon?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> What's the proper humidity level for storing bacon?


storing? i prefer on around a 600 degree (have no clue pulled a big random number) frying pan for roughly 10 min


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

erased


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

bacon > all


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Thick sliced please and none of that sissy canadian bacon....(no offense to our Canadian BOTL)...gotta have the fat!


Fairly sure they refer to it as "ham."


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube - BACON IS GOOD FOR ME - THE REMIX


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

o hell, i better go get the iba and ach out of the car again!!! i really need to get going on that bomb shelter


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips
..and bacon strips


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

To quote Eddie Murphy from Life; "Gonna be consequences and repurcussions!". I knew this day was coming. Oh, this is gonna be good.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This just reminded me....I am totally out of bacon!! Got to get some!! WTG man on the bacon bomb!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Zogg said:


> ..and bacon strips
> ..and bacon strips
> ..and bacon strips
> ..and bacon strips
> ...


+1 for the reference.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

There's only one thing that tastes like bacon...and that's bacon! Good going Jordan!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> ........ If you have unjustly attacked me without provocation and have some sort of allergy to bacon, please provide a doctors note... lol.


:lol:

I expected to see photos and offer my congratulations on havoc you received as a "Bombee".

Now I read of this Pink Puppy madness! Hahahahahaahahha!! ound:

Kudos good Sir! Kudos!










:rockon:

.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

6 Reasons Bacon is Better than true Love

Looking forward to seeing what happens with this one.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

mmmm, bacon good!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Mmmmmm bacon


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmm threats were issued....then the OP disappeared (possibly buried beneath a pile of bacon).....interesting turn of events


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> hmmmmm threats were issued....then the OP disappeared (possibly buried beneath a pile of bacon).....interesting turn of events


Hahaha, OP was celebrating his birthday with this! lol. An OpusX Shark and a limited release Dogfish Head Hellhound on my Ale. lol.










Also, the OP had to allow the Bacon to marinate. The boxes were packed yesterday, and will be sent on their way from launch site bravo monday! It's going to be such a pork slapping good time! lol


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jordan hope you had a great Birthday yesterday.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh yeah thats fair you have a great cigar and great beer im at work cleaning grease traps.... low man on the totem pole is so much fun......

happy birthday by the way


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> oh yeah thats fair you have a great cigar and great beer im at work cleaning grease traps.... low man on the totem pole is so much fun......
> 
> happy birthday by the way


That wouldn't happen to have been Bacon Grease would it?!
MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!:bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn! Nice pairing


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

If your threatening me there will be consequences


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> If your threatening me there will be consequences


Oh, is that so?! 
Muahaha!

Let this be a message to all that have viciously lashed out against my mailbox; your days are numbered... it may not be today, or even this week, but more Bacon will be flying and when you get pork slapped, you will know it!

Track your own demise if you wish. You can't hide from the birthday Bacon bomb! 
0310 0480 0000 3834 8033
0310 0480 0000 3834 8026


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Jordan! eace:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Jordan! eace:


Thanks buddy! 
That doesn't mean you're safe though... lol. Just wait, sooner or later I'm bringing the pain to your mailbox too!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't eff with Jordan and Biggie...especially Biggie (Jordan is kind of a wuss)..LMAO


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Don't eff with Jordan and Biggie...especially Biggie (Jordan is kind of a wuss)..LMAO


This is what Biggie thinks of your sassy lip... lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My god that looked an awful lot like a dog butt! LOL What you don't realize is that Biggie and I are in cahoots...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> My god that looked an awful lot like a dog butt! LOL What you don't realize is that Biggie and I are in cahoots...


The last time that little booger betrayed my bombing plans, he didn't get a belly rub for days.... lol.
You may have to find another cohort... lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where is the BACON?!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> but more Bacon will be flying and when you get pork slapped, you will know it!


Snahahahahahahahahahahahahaa! *Pork Slapped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :lol: ound:

:rockon:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Should I be hiding my Birthday??? Several posts have mentioning a Birthday bomb LMAO


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Too Late!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, nice! Man I wish I could better keep up with puff! I miss too many funny's these days!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys better watch out, hits are expected for today!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, no further updates as of yet from USPS, but the Bacon is to hit the skillet today! lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well my mail already came so im safe...which in turn means your safe


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> well my mail already came so im safe *For Now*...which in turn means your safe


Fixed that for you... lol.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yes yes for now


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I talked to biggie and he intercepted the Bacon...it never left jordans.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm, what's this in the mailbox?










Oh crap, run!!!

Too late. Bacon carnage rained down. Doh!!! Or is that "Mmmm"?



















It seems Biggie got it into his head to send me some cigars...and bacon.

RP Edge Sumatra (haven't tried one of these yet, looks tasty)
Perdomo ESV '91 Phantom (might give this one a try tonight)
Padron Anni 64 Maduro (absolutely can't go wrong here)
Opus xXx (woo hoo!!)
lgomez Petit Corona (really want to give another one of these a shot)

And gummy bacon!!!

Jordan (and Biggie), thank you so much! These all look fantastic! Of course you know what this means...counter-counter strike! One of these days when you least suspect...BOOM! I'll take you out...and your little dog too!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! 55 posts later we finally find out who the victim was. Thank goodness we can all relax & take a deep breath now!.

Very creative there Jordan and a very worth target in Kevin. Congrats to both of you ... I'm going :fish2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nice hit on a well deserving brother...although he did mention something of a counter-counter retaliatory strike and biggie may go hungry for a few days after that one


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one Jordan!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Well played sir!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, you should have seen the look on the postal persons face when he saw I love Bacon... lol.

Hmmm waiting on number two to drop.... lol.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

That's da Bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nod: ound:

*Very very cool!!!!!* :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gummy Bacon! AWESOME!

I need to get some of that.

Under no circumstances should anyone buy bacon lollipops though, they are not good!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Where the hell did you have find gummy bacon? That's awesome! You gotta love the selection of cigars, rumor has it that the Honduran tastes much better with an extra year of rest.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Gummy Bacon! AWESOME!
> 
> I need to get some of that.
> 
> Under no circumstances should anyone buy bacon lollipops though, they are not good!


Lol, You should see the Bacon item in the other bomb. When that bad boy hits, I'm going to beg for proof that it was utilized!

I almost wish I had gotten a picture of the bacon car freshener I gave my buddy. Imagine the little pine tree... but bacon strips and smelling instead... lol



Batista30 said:


> Where the hell did you have find gummy bacon? That's awesome! You gotta love the selection of cigars, rumor has it that the Honduran tastes much better with an extra year of rest.


 I suppose now that the Bacon has launched and landed, I can reveal my sources! lol. Not too far from you and Ray is a little beach town called Cape May. Stayed at a B&B there and their was this awesome little shop that was really trying to force me to spend my entire paycheck there, but the bacon items were the ones that captivated me the most. lol.

USPS tells me that Bomb #2 just landed in IL... lol. Can't wait to see those Pearly whites! Muahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet attack!! Gummy bacon! I love anything bacon!! Great sticks too!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I seriously want gummy bacon. Google, do that voodoo you dodo so well.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Hmm, what's this in the mailbox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you got it buddy, and I really hope it put a good smile to your face, as you defenitely have done the same for me!

Oh, what did Summer think about Biggie's not about getting one of his cousines? lol


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I'm so glad you got it buddy, and I really hope it put a good smile to your face, as you defenitely have done the same for me!
> 
> Oh, what did Summer think about Biggie's not about getting one of his cousines? lol


She thought the pics were adorable and gave me more guilt and pressure. Thanks...lol.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats awesome......


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> She thought the pics were adorable and gave me more guilt and pressure. Thanks...lol.


Hahaha, you're welcome, just doing what I can to help you out buddy! lol


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow. just got back from training and had a box waiting for me that said i love bacon!!!! ill post some pics later


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

More BACON!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> wow. just got back from training and had a box waiting for me that said i love bacon!!!! ill post some pics later


I expect a full report on the quality of the bacon item! Haha, I really hope you enjoy it buddy. You took a pretty downright earth moving at me while I was gone and I just wanted to put at least part of the smile back in your direction. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> wow. just got back from training and had a box waiting for me that said i love bacon!!!! ill post some pics later


Sweet! Can't wait to see the pics, I've been ansy to see who got the other bomb!

opcorn:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys sorry it took so long. been crazy busy. heres the damage










who would have known i loove fuente and padron!!! and a 30 year old cigar!!!! holy crap. i have a week long fishing trip in wisconsin in a week and you better believe that im gonna smoke these all up!!! and im really scared to try the tooth paste!!!! it smells like pure bacon extract. thanks man


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME! Bacon toothpaste!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> hey guys sorry it took so long. been crazy busy. heres the damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... you? Fuente? Padron? Who'd a thunk it?! Lol Glad you enjoyed it buddy! Hope it brought you a fair little bit of joy!

Wait, you mean you don't want to immediately change your current toothpaste?! Lol


----------

